# hitching in tennessee?



## T Spoon

i’ve never hitched out in the south (except once in virginia and it sucked). any advice for hitchhiking outta tennessee? i’m trying to go northwest.


----------



## AAAutin

Tennessee was pretty good to me. What part are you in?


----------



## Dayoldpizza

Made a sign that said *GOIN HOME TO MAMA* 
Ozzy sang that * momma in comin hoooomeeee* on the fadio that day, holidays, the south digs a family man i noticed. 
Got a ride from 2 truckers in tennessee cause of it, but lightening dosnt strike twice...


----------



## T Spoon

AAAutin said:


> Tennessee was pretty good to me. What part are you in?



i'm in nashville right now.


----------



## AAAutin

Hmmm...I was never that far east in Tennessee. (I was hoping you were going to say "Memphis" or "Union City"—then I'd have advice!) Maybe try for Clarksville/Kentucky? Wish I could be more help...


----------



## T Spoon

AAAutin said:


> Hmmm...I was never that far east in Tennessee. (I was hoping you were going to say "Memphis" or "Union City"—then I'd have advice!) Maybe try for Clarksville/Kentucky? Wish I could be more help...


what kinda advice you got regardless? anything helps right now, especially if we end up making it out that way. :+)


----------



## AAAutin

Well, if you find yourself near Missouri, cross the Mississippi and jump on 55. Pretty much anything goes there—walking on the interstate, whatever.

In general, when it comes to Tennessee, if you're walking the state/county highways _with_ the flow of traffic (as opposed to against it)—it shouldn't be long before someone offers to let you jump in the bed of their pickup. (At least that was my experience...)


----------



## T Spoon

AAAutin said:


> Well, if you find yourself near Missouri, cross the Mississippi and jump on 55. Pretty much anything goes there—walking on the interstate, whatever.
> 
> In general, when it comes to Tennessee, if you're walking the state/county highways _with_ the flow of traffic (as opposed to against it)—it shouldn't be long before someone offers to let you jump in the bed of their pickup. (At least that was my experience...)


do you have any experience with interstates? usually i thumb it on the on ramps but i know that that can be an ordeal with the cops.


----------



## AAAutin

No, sorry, I gave up on the ramp tramp thing a while ago...


----------



## Koala

Get on an on ramp leading to the highway in the direction you wanna go. If you haven't gotten anywhere in 2 days, come on back here and we'll figure out what you're doing wrong. Good luck


----------



## Kuchi Kopi

I hitched all over Tennessee from truck stops to ramps and cops didn't bother me. The TA in Nashville is a good place to get a ride if you don't get thrown off by security.


----------



## beersalt

TN is cake. But, avoid Knoxville. Place fucking sucks.. even in the outskirts I couldn't get a ride outta that place.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

Nashville has a decent hop out. Hitching can be a bitch. Megabus goes out of Memphis as well


----------



## Adam Wynona May

My experience in Tennessee was spanging outside truck stops all day, getting no rides, but enough money for a taxi to the next truck stop. Did this for days, never got a ride. Eventually took a greyhound out of the state. There were a hell of a lot of kickdowns which got me out but hitching was horrible.


----------



## RottonCotton

Easy, easy , easy , avoid Chattanooga and know 20 miles each side town x 2 


40 is a bad ass stetch . 
15 years of hitching combined with 22 rails is superb knowledge. 


Don't end up in Mexico


----------



## benton

East Tennessee has been my least favorite hitching.

As far as the south in general, I do the best when I avoid the freeways and hitch the US Highways. I like to walk so I would make a large sign with the name of a town ahead in the direction I was walking and hang it off the back of my pack then start walking out of town. Sometimes I would walk for several hours but I almost always got rides. I like to get dropped off at Walmart Supercenters. There's usually a patch of woods to camp in, might be able to spange, and supplies are available if needed.


----------



## OBIWAN616

tenn treated me good everytime I went through there whether, hitching or riding freight, Nashville is fun.


----------

